# Original Ram Air GTO hood value and rarity? who needs one?



## thomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Guys My son just bought 2 Pontiac lemans a 1970 sport 350 and a 1971 t37 from a estate, He and I are going to do the 71 t37 and turn it into a clone gto since the previous owner had amassed a large amount of the restoration parts to clone it already. We do have an original Ram Air hood that I am not sure what year its from but its original i'm positive. and we wont be needing it as we don't have the proper motor and think we would rather sell it to help fund the project. My questions are is there a number stamped on it somewhere? and what are these hoods worth I know they are very rare to find from what I have learned in the last 24hrs. Now its going to need reworked for sure, it has some of the orignal parts still intact but the tach is MIA we haven't located it yet but still digging thru boxes. 

I wasnt sure how to tell if it was original or one modified at first but now that I have seen it and touched it i'm positive its a true ram air hood and not a modified hood. still has the black ram air decals on the side of the scoops.

Sorry for my first post asking for a value, but I am sure we will have many more questions and photos of the progress to share here with fellow Pontiac guys and gals. 

We are going to move the cars to the shop tomorrow and sunday and hope we can get the 70 sport moved the frame is shot but we need the interior as it has a console and bucket seats so were using 2 to create one. And Im sure were going to need many parts we will find we don't have.

Thank you for your input and information in advance


----------

